# Mini Production Project



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had an order for 30+ plaques to be used as a backing behind a brass plate. Of course, it couldn't be a standard pattern that came with Aspire, so a quick email to that nice MEBCWD produced the right look. The rest was up to me.

1st pic is what the finished shape had to be.
2nd pic -- cut a 4' 1 x 12 poplar board in half and used both halves
3rd pic - repeat the cuts 3 times using the same file - 36 pieces cut out
4th pic - tabs cut and ready to sand
5th pic - finished and ready to ship

I could have done it with 2 cuts of 18 each but since this was new to me too, I opted to do it in 3 cuts in case something went "wrong" or didn't fit right.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Aachh! That just totally resembles work.

But I have to concede, working at home does have its benefits. >


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

But a nice little job indeed. A few shekles for the pot.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Work pays the bills and whats leftover adds more toys.
@honesttjohn, everytime I see your name I think of Granny from Bev Hillbillies.

Will you be engraving the brass plates too?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

He's getting the brass plates from a trophy shop.

And Granny was cool!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Aachh! That just totally resembles work.
> 
> But I have to concede, working at home does have its benefits. >


Especially if you have a high tech helper doing some of the work while you either kick back with your feet up, or work on the finishing part with some of the pieces already cut out. Benefits, indeed.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks good. Now just need to learn how to create your own files...lol


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the occasional mini production job. You did a great job handling it! The finished plaques look great!

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Looks good. Now just need to learn how to create your own files...lol



I'm getting there ........... slowly. This had something to do with the two rail sweep feature.

I have never been computer literate. When I was younger "etch a sketch" used to confuse me.

Now, if this thing had a clutch and 13 speeds - that would be a different story!!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, John! I love short production runs and several times last year I had production runs from 10-30 and, because I had to build a fixture and design the whole piece along with the fixture I told them the minimum order would be 10. He asked for a sample, just one. I told him sure, the price will be the same as 10. He laughed and said he figured as much so he ordered 30. But I keep all of the fixtures and can now go back to them in just a few minutes of setup time.

How long did those take to completely cut? Are those separate pieces or did you glue up the Poplar panels?

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nice, John! I love short production runs and several times last year I had production runs from 10-30 and, because I had to build a fixture and design the whole piece along with the fixture I told them the minimum order would be 10. He asked for a sample, just one. I told him sure, the price will be the same as 10. He laughed and said he figured as much so he ordered 30. But I keep all of the fixtures and can now go back to them in just a few minutes of setup time.
> 
> How long did those take to completely cut? Are those separate pieces or did you glue up the Poplar panels?
> 
> David


In the 10-12 hour range total. You can cut the time down by just doing the border part but I cut the whole thing with a 1/4 ball nose. That way I knew they would be right. Boards aren't always level all the way across and a slight difference in clamping added to that can make a big difference on something this small.

The poplar boards came as 1 x 12 x 48's. Really 5/8 x 11 1/4. I cut them in half and glued the first ones together. Then I got brave and just put 2 pieces side by side and clamped them good at the seam and corners to see if it would work ....... and it did. There was enough excess material around the cutouts that I didn't have to worry much about screwing up. Could have done 3, but wanted to try this first to see if it worked. I make more than enuff firepit fuel as it is. Gonna make a multiple run of those buffalo nickel banks pretty quick. Got 3 sold already so I figured I might as well make a few more. Got to make Joat proud of me!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> Got to make Joat proud of me!!


As long as I don't have to visit you while you are enjoying the perks of working at home.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> As long as I don't have to visit you while you are enjoying the perks of working at home.


Don't want to make you homesick for Michigan coming here so I just may come see you when I visit my son in Raleigh!! hehehe


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> Don't want to make you homesick for Michigan coming here so I just may come see you when I visit my son in Raleigh!! hehehe


As long as it's not on a Friday. I don't do bars, so it'll have to be for coffee. And I don't think I have been homesick for Michigan from the day I joined the Army.


----------

